# The economy is so bad that



## crushing (Aug 27, 2010)

The economy is so bad that

I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.
African television stations are now showing 'Sponsor an American Child' commercials!
wives are having sex with their husbands because they can't afford batteries.
I ordered a burger at McDonald's and the kid behind the counter asked, "Can you afford fries with that?"
CEO's are now playing miniature golf.
Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen.
my ATM gave me an IOU!
a stripper was killed when her audience showered her with rolls of pennies while she danced.
I saw a Mormon polygamist with only one wife.
I bought a toaster oven and my free gift with purchase was a bank.
Barack Obama changed his slogan to "Maybe We Can!"
if the bank returns your check marked "Insufficient Funds," you call them and ask if they meant you or them.
Hot Wheels and Matchbox stocks are trading higher than GM.
McDonald's is selling the 1/4 ouncer.
Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America.
Parents in Beverly Hills fired their nannies and learned their childrens names.
my cousin had an exorcism but couldn't afford to pay for it, and they re-possessed her!
a truckload of Americans was caught sneaking into Mexico .
Motel Six won't leave the light on anymore.
a picture is now only worth 200 words.
they renamed Wall Street " Wal-Mart Street ."
when Bill and Hillary travel together, they now have to share a room.
the Treasure Island casino in Las Vegas is now managed by Somali pirates.
Congress says they are looking into this Bernard Madoff scandal. Oh Great!!  The guy who made $50 Billion disappear is being investigated by the people who made $1.5 Trillion disappear!
And, finally 

I was so depressed last night thinking about the economy, wars, jobs, my savings, Social Security, retirement funds, etc., I called the Suicide Hotline. I got a call center in Pakistan , and when I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited, and asked if I could drive a truck


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 27, 2010)

The Economy is so bad that Obama layed off several media journalists.
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Aug 27, 2010)

crushing said:


> The economy is so bad that
> 
> Hot Wheels and Matchbox stocks are trading higher than GM.




Hot Wheels is marketed by Mattel *Last Price*

$                21.27 
*Day Change*


0.09|0.42

Because of the government's takeover, GM isn't traded...


----------



## elder999 (Aug 27, 2010)

Big Don said:


> [/list]Hot Wheels is marketed by Mattel *Last Price*
> 
> $ 21.27
> *Day Change*
> ...


 
Not quite true-trading was stopped on GM because it spent a month at about $0.75 a share-*then* the government took over. 

"_New_" GM should do an IPO sometime in the next quarter, and I'll buy some, 'cause there's money to be made-the Treasury is going to unload about 20 million shares as well, relinquishing government controlling interest (though not all government owned stock).....


----------

